# 32 Weeks Pressure very low down in pelvic



## Divinebeauty

Hey ladies,

For the last 2 days ive been having this pressure feeling in my lower pelvic almost like a bladder infection (although urine is fine) thats what it feels like , is anyone else 32 weeks and feeling like this at all? My belly has dropped the last couple of weeks and im not sure if thats why I am feeling like this.

I dont want to be silly and call the doc as I have no contractions or any other signs of impending labour just noticing when I am getting out of the car or off the couch I have to get up certain ways and i get a stretched pain in my pelvic upon lifting myself off the couch.

Im probably just whining haha, but just wanted to know if anyone else feels like this?!!


----------



## kittykittykat

im exactly the same. its just baby pressing down. we ant got much longer, hang in there


----------



## libsoncat

Me too. I'm 32 weeks and I have pressure in my groin area and pain in my pubic bone area if that makes sense. I look very funny trying to get up from the couch!


----------



## debbie7155

Ive had that for weeks, only gets worse girls in my opinion.. i can hardly walk anywhere now without nearly peeing myself or being in discomfort with my body


----------



## brittanyland

Oh me too! It's so killer that I decided to take off work for the rest of the pregnancy because standing for hours on end was just to painful. I waddle now because of the pubic bone pain! haha! Guess it's just something that happens around this stage as the baby turns head down and drops lower.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Thanks ladies, glad im not the only one but god what an uncomfortable feeling lol!!


----------



## brittanyland

I've also noticed that I have a similar pain in the back too, right above my tailbone? It's like it corresponds to where the pelvic pain is in the front. 

Anyone else have that?


----------



## miss h

I am getting that too. Especially when I stand or sit in a certain position. Had a growth scan on Thursday that showed our LOs head is really low down so that is what is causing it. I think she likes using my bladder as a pillow. It is really annoying tho, she'll move into a position that makes me feel as though I haven't peed for days but when I get to the loo... nothing! :(

fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi love I had this with my last and is just head starting to get in position but coz of ur history keep aneye on things like discharge


----------



## Divinebeauty

Pippasdvision said:


> Hi love I had this with my last and is just head starting to get in position but coz of ur history keep aneye on things like discharge

Thanks babe! Yeah I know any little thing puts me on the edge of my seat these days!! Thank god BnB keeping me saine!! Haha.

I still have the pressure for the last 3 days so im deffinitely thinking this is baby getting into position, but I am a bit confused I was seen last wed and was told that bambino was breeched!! so what part of her body is she getting into position im wondering LOL

I hate to say my doc is wrong but i truly think he is I think she is deffinitely head down and LOOOOW down as well my bladder cna maybe hold a 1/4 cup o ffluid before im RUSHING to the washroom, a bit pathetic really!!!!

How are you feeling anyways ? the spd and all?


----------

